# New Moulton Double Pylon.



## bobg (13 Oct 2009)

It will be £14,500 next year, going up from about £9,500 at the moment.


Any takers???


----------



## Yellow Fang (13 Oct 2009)

Flipping heck, what do you get for that! I saw one at the Cycle Show over the weekend and I told my mate it cost over £5000. It's not as if it's even particularly light by modern standards.


----------



## bonk man (18 Oct 2009)

better off sticking alloy wheels and decent bits on an F frame, mine is just under 30lbs with the steel wheels still attached. Bet it goes just as fast . 

Carbon fibre F frame is the way to go Dr Moulton, aero and light... I'd give you 3 grand for something like that, but I haven't got £14k for this bike, not many will, let's see it out perform high end carbon machines..


----------



## orienteer (19 Oct 2009)

Luckily I bought mine three years ago when it was "only" half the price!


----------



## bobg (23 Oct 2009)

bonk man said:


> better off sticking alloy wheels and decent bits on an F frame, mine is just under 30lbs with the steel wheels still attached. Bet it goes just as fast .
> 
> Carbon fibre F frame is the way to go Dr Moulton, aero and light... I'd give you 3 grand for something like that, but I haven't got £14k for this bike, not many will, let's see it out perform high end carbon machines..



I'm with you on that BM except I have been unable to resist a Jubilee recently.
I wonder why he hasn't; maybe carbon is not appropriate for the stresses and strains of an F. Theres always titanium.


----------



## bonk man (23 Oct 2009)

Ti ... the engineering might be a bit of a hassle, probably knock the price up to £25k 

Just been reading the Moulton book, seems the early records; Cardiff-London etc were broken on a normal frame with lightweight bits and close Sturmey gears.. 
The only moans about the Moulton was the boingy suspension, however Dr Moulton told us to sit down and not stand on hills.... 

Any idea of the weight of the new machine? They managed to get the early sporty ones down to 24lbs, mine has a way to go on that score..but considering most carbon bikes in the over a grand bracket are around the 18lb mark if the new bike is overweight it might seem a tad over priced..especially to the non Moulton geek.. 
The suspension and little wheels of the originals compared well against the bikes of the time whether utility or in racing guise but can the latest offering beat the carbon competition? Will they let me have one for next season?


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Oct 2009)

You could always buy this instead.

Just as quick.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Moulton-MKIII...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item45eebfaeb6


----------



## bobg (26 Oct 2009)

Alembicbassman said:


> You could always buy this instead.
> 
> Just as quick.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Moulton-MKIII...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item45eebfaeb6



I've been watching that, I wonder what the reserve is. I'm holding out for a Speedsix I have a MkIII which looks very similar except I have yet to sort out the Raleigh BB thread in order to put a decent chainset on. Nice ride, but IMHO the frame is not a patch on the Series 1 and 11. The original forks are what I believe Raleigh called VA's ie Value assessment or somesuch - which in reality meant lets stick pressed steel forks on cos its cheaper. Funny how these little buggers grow on you, I have much nicer 50's classics but I can't resist Moultons


----------



## bonk man (27 Oct 2009)

Yeh I think this ebayy one in nice but not particularly special... An early Moulton is a Moulton, you just hang the bits on for the job and away you go

It would be easy enough to pay a frame builder to knock up a rear 531 triangle for a mk3 to take wider hub and a rear mech. 

The exceptions were the 531 framed specials but I would expect them to go for really silly money. I wonder though how much better the 531 frames were, lighter but still as slow on the hills, I really wouldn't do a hilly time trial on any Moulton no matter what it was made out of

It is a really nice machine though


----------



## bonk man (27 Oct 2009)

1900 quid,,,,,,, should I list mine....


----------



## bobg (27 Oct 2009)

Good grief, I thought I was immune to Moulton prices........ It did have some nice period bits on it though. They're 110mm ( ish) dropout, I wonder if there's any other way of squeezing a rear mech on, that 3 speed SA weighs a ton. I was so inspired by that selling price that I just popped out to the shed and measured mine ( so to speak) If all else fails then ally rims are only £17each so an old style hub with an 11 tooth screw on single sprocket will go?? and with a 52 chainwheel that'll be fine if theres no hills. I feel a project coming on....


----------



## bonk man (28 Oct 2009)

I have loads of old 60's-70's racing bike bits, I also feel a project coming on, there are a few early Moultons on fleabbay at the moment, couple of rims, a respray, medium ratio 3 speed..... loads of wonga  ...


----------



## bobg (2 Nov 2009)

There y'are BM .... not £1900, not £1500 not £1000 but.......... £35 plus a pair of tyres and some spare bits from the shed 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/10646670@N06/4067866907/

Actually it's silver and still needs a transfer and a rear brake but hey it's saved me £1865


----------



## bonk man (3 Nov 2009)

bobg said:


> There y'are BM .... not £1900, not £1500 not £1000 but.......... £35 plus a pair of tyres and some spare bits from the shed
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/10646670@N06/4067866907/
> 
> Actually it's silver and still needs a transfer and a rear brake but hey it's saved me £1865



Bargain...  whens it going on ebayy then? £2000 starting price


----------



## bobg (3 Nov 2009)

bonk man said:


> Bargain...  whens it going on ebayy then? £2000 starting price



Funny you should say that ...... Watch new ads closely  I've kept the sticky out bit at the back if anyone wants to convert it back to its original spec. I'll advertise that for £50 or best offer.


----------



## Paco (5 Apr 2010)

*Moulton APB21*

For the benefit of Moulton followers, I have the following for sale:
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12691912


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (2 Oct 2012)

Is this a piss take?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251158083500


----------



## StuAff (2 Oct 2012)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Is this a **** take?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251158083500


I can only assume two of the bidders are taking the **** at that price. A new one's only £16.5k (and no, that's not a typo). The seller has zero feedback, hardly confidence-inspiring though....


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (5 Oct 2012)

Still went for over £9k after the seller sorted it out! Wow that's a lot of money for a bike.


----------

